# Bilder mit CSS skalieren



## YelloW22 (21. Februar 2011)

hallo.  habe einen DIV der 800x600 px groß ist.
darin soll ein DIV liegen, in dem Bilder angezeigt werden, die 1600x1200 sind.
wenn ich nun bei der Width und Height des BilderDIVs 800x600 angebe, sehe ich nich das ganze bild verkleinert, sondern nur einen Bild-Ausschnitt in der angegebenen Größe. wie stell ichs richtig ein?

ach ja: das bild kann gern auch in % skaliert werden, egal... hauptsache es ist komplett im Div zu sehen un nich nur ein ausschnitt


----------



## SpiceLab (21. Februar 2011)

YelloW22 hat gesagt.:


> wenn ich nun bei der Width und Height des BilderDIVs 800x600 angebe, sehe ich nich das ganze bild verkleinert, sondern nur einen Bild-Ausschnitt in der angegebenen Größe. wie stell ichs richtig ein?


Die Dimensionierung des umschließenden <div> bewirkt keine Skalierung (Verkleinerung / Vergrößerung) des darin enthaltenen <img>.

Mit diesem CSS wird das Bildelement skaliert, und nicht ein  Ausschnitt der ursprünglichen Bilddimension  gezeigt.

```
img { 
width:800px;
height:600px;
}
```


----------

